# strikemouse? von wem zur hölle ist die?



## MF (13. Februar 2002)

HI, ich habe grade aufgeschneppt das es eine meus geben soll die ziehmlich gut sein soll und sich strikemouse nennt allerdings habe ich nirgens was zu dieser maus gefunden noch nichteinmal von wem sie hergestellt wird konnte ich erausfinden...entweder wurde ich verarscht oder ich stell mich einfach nur zu dumm beim suchen an 

wenn wer was schonmal von dieser maus gesehen oder gehört hat, bitte melden


----------



## dritter (14. Februar 2002)

Ich kenn die Strikemouse zwar nich, aber es gibt jede menge Strike-force oder sudden strike merchandising-artikel..

Es gibt allerdings noch die razor boomslang.. .vielleicht meinst du die.. homepage der razor


----------



## MF (14. Februar 2002)

nein sie nennt sich definitive "Strikemouse" da bin ich mir sicher.

Die Boomslang die will ich mir kaufen...aber bevor ich sie vorschnell aufen moechte ich doch noch nach naderen mäusen ausschau halten die auch so gut in der hand liegen wie die boomslang


----------

